# Fear of fainting while driving



## nemasket (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I've had a very specific driving phobia that's been getting worse for the past 6 months or so. I feel like I'm going to pass out or loose a sense of "reality" when I'm at a stop light, or sometimes even just driving on a very congested or busy road. I think it's an extension of the general driving anxiety I have (I worry about annoying other drivers - not turning fast enough, not driving fast enough, etc.), but it's so frightening to me that it's making me either change my route to get somewhere on "safe" roads or just not drive at all. 

Has anyone else ever experienced this? I'm trying to push myself to drive more and more as a way of desensitizing myself, but it's still so scary when I start to feel lightheaded and think I'm going to cause and accident and hurt someone else. The kicker is that I know it's all caused by irrational thoughts in the first place, but knowing that doesn't change how I'm feeling : /


----------



## StrangeSpirit (May 10, 2008)

I have the same sort of fear, as a result I never learned to drive.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sugar restores your consciousness if you feel you are losing it.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I felt like that when I first started driving and the only thing that really helped me get over it was constantly telling myself I am okay and there is nothing physically wrong with me, and just getting out there and driving. I understand how scary it is though, it sucks.


----------

